# These Fragrances



## Jaccart789 (Sep 13, 2014)

Has anyone used these fragrances from BB:

10x Orange Essential Oil
Eucalyptus Blossom Fragrance Oil
Lemongrass Essential Oil
Christmas Forest
Sleigh Ride Fragrance Oil
Black Raspberry Vanilla

Tell me if you love or can't stand. I am wanting to purchase these. After, buying a few recently and not being thrilled (Fresh Snow for example) I am stuck with 16oz of fragrances I am not crazy about. I like to buy the large size because of shipping costs, but its a risk. I know fragrance is subjective but I typically agree with the masses. 

Thanks!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 13, 2014)

The only one from your list that I have is their Orange EO 10X. I really like it a lot. I made a soap with it last year, and believe it or not, it still smells wonderfully strong (I just smelled a bar I had left over)! Needless to say, I'm very happy with it.  Oh- I used it @ 1 oz ppo in a CP batch that was soaped around 115F and that fully gelled.


 IrishLass


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 13, 2014)

I didn't like Fresh Snow oob either.  However, I had some Blue Spruce FO from Candlescience that I mixed it with for reed diffusers and it was fantastic.  It smelled too much like detergent straight, but really blossomed with the spruce.  HTH.

I haven't used the others you listed, but the Santa's Spruce is a great christmas forest (with some sweetness).  It mixes good with peppermint for a nice wintry mix.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 13, 2014)

I have 10x orange, but only soaped in combination with another fo. Oob it's nice enough, but with a little "accent" to it that I don't have with regular orange eo. Btw, the fo color is quite orange, pretty...but I expect it will affect color of soap to some degree.

Also have Christmas Forest; we all like it oob, but slightly synthetic. Actually hope to soap with it today....if/when I can get people OUT of the kitchen.

I have used Fresh Snow, and I like it at first smell. But it's very sweet. Glad I used it for laundry soap, but won't again unless mixed with something else.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you! I truly appreciate all of your input. Definitely 10x Orange Essential Oil is on my list. 

Kharmon... I have Santa's Spruce. I like that one a lot!


----------



## Jan Johnson (Sep 13, 2014)

The only one from your list that I’ve tried is Black Raspberry Vanilla. I really like this version…especially because TSW is apparently not going to restock theirs. It doesn’t accelerate or discolor and really sticks…so it’s a dream to work with. I’ve also have Peaks and AH/RE versions. All nice. I like to blend it with BB’s Champagne… so to make it simple, I often order it from BB.


----------



## HorseCreek (Sep 13, 2014)

I've used their lemongrass and the BRV, both are nice. One I have really fallen in love with from them is the Southern Peach.. oh my, I could sit and smell that all day.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 13, 2014)

Sleigh Ride I have used, although smells great out of the booth it is not very strong when cured and not a great seller for me. Does accelerate but is manageable. Discolors to a light tan if I remember correctly.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 13, 2014)

I have their lemongrass, it's really strong OOB but it smells great in soap. I did try using some in a body butter and it smelled like lemon urinal cakes...


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 13, 2014)

Lemongrass and Litsea is a great combination. Litsea will really kick up the lemongrass, but I have not tried Brambleberry EO's. I purchase all eo's, other than Patchouli, from either NDA or Liberty Naturals. Patchouli I purchase from Fragrance Labatory


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you... thank you... thank you!


----------



## ourwolfden (Sep 13, 2014)

Personally I love Sleigh Ride.  I used it on a COCP soap which was my first try.  I split the batch into thirds and colored on white, one red, and one green.  I did not scent the white once, but I did add the FO to the other two. I didn't have any problems, and I love the scent.  I do think it is a little light and would like it to be stronger so I'd recommend adding the FO on the heavier side.  I plan to add some when I get around to making ls to see if the scent I stronger.

I haven't tried the others so I have no recommendations on those.


----------



## newbie (Sep 13, 2014)

I HATE Fresh Snow but lots of other people like it. It makes me a little nauseated. I'm in the thumb's down camp on Energy too. 

Another orange to consider is their Orange Peel FO. Love it! and it sticks pretty well. I think it holds far better than an EO, but I have liked their 10X orange EO as well. 

I thought SLeigh Ride was okay. It used to be called Country Kitchen, I believe, and it's a slightly spiced mix with citrus in it. Didn't knock my socks off. 

Santa's Spruce is pretty good and Christmas Forest was good too. I think it's really hard to get a pine forest scent that captures that fresh air quality a real christmas tree has. I think both of these are good but they don't smell exactly like the real thing to me.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 14, 2014)

Newbie I don't like Energy either! I thought I was the minority on that one. Fresh Snow smells like a synthetic fake scent, almost like plastic. I can't put my finger on it. I love laundry clean scents normally, but this one is nauseating. 

 I have Santa Spruce which I like. I will check out Christmas Forest too! 

Ourwolfden... thanks for feedback. I think I am going to give it a try!!


----------



## Aline (Sep 14, 2014)

newbie said:


> I HATE Fresh Snow but lots of other people like it. It makes me a little nauseated.



I made the mistake of buying Fresh Snow to use in snowflake soaps and I detest it too! I can see what they were aiming for but it _is _nauseating. I tried mixing a little with Eucalyptus and Lavender EO but it still overpowered them.....


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 14, 2014)

I recently soaped the 10x Orange. It smells good and 1 month later seems to be sticking. It does turn the soap orange. Also, your soap will remain softer longer.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Black Raspberry Vanilla. 1 year later and the soap still smells great.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 16, 2014)

You can't go wrong with Lemongrass EO. It is fresh like lemon eucalyptus and lots of people like it. I used it in a 0.8 oz ppo HPCP batch and it maintained really well.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 16, 2014)

I like lemongrass and lemon eucalyptus too.  They both stick in my CP at .7-.8 oz. ppo.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 17, 2014)

I recently soaped with BB Christmas Forest.  It has more of a heavy spruce scent than I would care to shower with, so I lightened it up with 10x orange and a leftover EO blend I had made earlier.  It ended up being pretty decent with the "forest" still present, but so not overwhelming.  No discoloration in this soap.  Christmas Forest kind of reminds me of the evergreen car airfreshner, which never was my favorite.  In any case, it smells more like a spruce to me than a pine, if you can distinguish.  As for the BB 10x, I haven't used it on its own so can't really speak to that yet.

I rather like Sleigh Ride OOB but haven't soaped with it yet.  Same goes for Black Raspberry Vanilla, to a lesser degree.  I'll reserve judgement on these until after they've met the lye monster.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## LanaBanana (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm in the 10x orange club! People still mention the orange mango soap I gave as gifts last Christmas. It imparts a light orange color to cp soap which I find appropriate.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RiverRose (Sep 18, 2014)

I just ordered the Eucalyptus Blossom and can let you know what I think as soon as it gets here.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 18, 2014)

RiverRose said:


> I just ordered the Eucalyptus Blossom and can let you know what I think as soon as it gets here.



Thank you River Rose!! Please don't forget. This is the only one no one has commented on!


----------



## Lbrown123 (Sep 19, 2014)

I just made a batch with the orange 10x and like others stated it turned the soap orange. But it has faded in the cure to almost a yellow. I should have added a tiny bit of color to the batter to make sure it stayed true.


The outer edge is uncolored so you can see the soap color.
I love the lemongrass EO. I have a huge bottle! Hope this helps!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Sep 19, 2014)

One of my sample scents last night was the BB Eucalyptus Blossom.  OOB there is only a minimal Euc scent. The rest reminds me of  soapy neroli.  It discolored lightly against my control soap 24 hrs in. So I will be monitoring for further color changes.  I used 3% for all my samples. The current scent is very mild; if it cures at the same level I would increase it or add euc EO.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 20, 2014)

Very much so...Thank you Cindy!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 28, 2014)

I know that I am in the minority here, I don't like Black Raspberry Vanilla. Everyone else seems to love it, but for me it doesn't matter which one I try I don't even like making the soap because of the smell. 
I love Lemongrass, if I was only going to purchase one lemon type EO though I would purchase Litsea because it helps anchor other EO's.


----------



## katsntx (Sep 28, 2014)

You've probably heard enough about the 10x Orange to know it's great.  Really sticks!  It's great mixed with a chocolate fragrance.  I make an Orange Chocolate Truffle that everyone loves!


----------



## RiverRose (Oct 3, 2014)

Apparently, they were out of stock on the Eucalyptus blossom when they processed my order, so none for me.


----------

